
Mercury Spotted Transiting the Sun, Seen by NASA's Solar Dynamics Observatory - startupflix
https://vimeo.com/245457732
======
ColinWright
The time stamp says, 5.10.16, but that's very misleading, as the transit was
on May 9, 2016:

    
    
        Start @ 11:12;
        Max   @ 14:57;
        End   @ 18:42.
    

All times UTC.

The next transit will be November 11, 2019.

